# Traynor YCS50 vs. Mesa Express 5:50



## starjag (Jan 30, 2008)

I am new to tube amps, so I am not sure if this comparison is fair or not. I have tested the YCS50 and I think it is a great amp. Great clean channel and the crunch channel is more versatile than that of similarly priced Fenders.

The Mesa 5:50 appears to have more features and it might get a bit quieter than the Traynor when using the 5 watt output, which might be better for bedroom volumes.

Any thoughts from the players that have tested both? Thanks!


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

dr_iggi said:


> I am new to tube amps, so I am not sure if this comparison is fair or not.


Well, that depends on what you consider fair. I believe if you look at the MSRP or actual street prices of these amps, you'll find that the Mesa costs roughly 3 or 4 times more than the Traynor. That's like comparing a Honda Accord with a Porsche Carrera 4S. That doesn't mean it's necessarily unfair, but the Traynor has a LOT of ground to make up, just as the Mesa has an awful lot to prove in order to justify the sticker price.



dr_iggi said:


> I have tested the YCS50 and I think it is a great amp. Great clean channel and the crunch channel is more versatile than that of similarly priced Fenders.


I think you'll find pretty much any decent tube amp will have a better dirty channel than a Fender. Their forte is the clean channel, which the Traynors come close to. I haven't heard the new YCS models, but I assume based on other Traynor products that they are pretty decent.

Except, if you are concerned about Fender's wimpy drive channel and that's the main selling point for you, have you actually tried the Mesa? Mesa amps are known far and wide for some very punishing and beautiful overdrive/distortion. But this comes at a price



dr_iggi said:


> The Mesa 5:50 appears to have more features and it might get a bit quieter than the Traynor when using the 5 watt output, which might be better for bedroom volumes.


The Mesa better have more features for its price, and should be much, much better than the Traynor. I have not played the YCS50 nor the Express 5:50, but have tried other products from both manufacturers. The Mesa's are just better, in ALL ways. I love Traynor products and own them myself (check the sig), but Mesa are engineered better and sound better. Which is why their prices are so much higher.

If you are looking for a bedroom practice amp, do you really want to spend 2k? I mean, far be it from me to stop you if you have money out the wazoo, but if you're willing to spend that much, maybe you should look into a vintage classic like a Vibrochamp and spend the rest of your money somewhere else.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

hollowbody said:


> If you are looking for a bedroom practice amp, do you really want to spend 2k? I mean, far be it from me to stop you if you have money out the wazoo, but if you're willing to spend that much, maybe you should look into a vintage classic like a Vibrochamp and spend the rest of your money somewhere else.


Ya both those amps are overkill for bedroom use. They are big amps even for gigging. It's cool that the Mesa has a 5/50 watt mode...but if you aren't going to be using the 50 watt mode it's not worth the price. You'd be better looking at a lower wattage amp.


----------



## starjag (Jan 30, 2008)

I play out with a trio (small drum kit) about once per month, so I do need more than 5-watts. Right now, I don't think I need 50-watts but my band situation might change and I don't want to buy another amp (or add a cab) if that happens.

That is why I am considering the a 50-watter that can switch to something I can also use while practicing at home. I practice in a basement, so I can be louder than on a regular floor or apartment.

The Mesa Express 5:25 and the 5:50 are priced below $1500. The Traynor YCS50 around $900. There is a premium for the Mesa brand-name of course, and the key I guess is wether the Express is worth the extra dough.

Maybe I should get 2 amps... one for gigging and one for home practice, but if I can find a single package that would be great.


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

When I bought my YCS50 this year, the retail price was $795. Although I have never personally tried a Mesa (and I KNOW they are great amps), I can't imagine ever needing one after using my Traynor-I just couldn't get it to sound bad if I tried, and I don't feel I have to look any further to find an amp I love any better. And as far as bedroom use, I find the master volume controls the loudness very well, while still retaining a very good sound, and I'm sure that it will be PLENTY loud enough for gigging when I get around to it. Just my two bits' worth...
-Mikey


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

hollowbody said:


> Well, that depends on what you consider fair. I believe if you look at the MSRP or actual street prices of these amps, you'll find that the Mesa costs roughly 3 or 4 times more than the Traynor. That's like comparing a Honda Accord with a Porsche Carrera 4S. That doesn't mean it's necessarily unfair, but the Traynor has a LOT of ground to make up, just as the Mesa has an awful lot to prove in order to justify the sticker price.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Mesa 5:25 might be a good one to look at. It's expensive as noted, but it sounds like it might meet your needs more.

I have a Reverend Golbin 5/15 which is perfect for those situations. It's small, light, but has a huge sound. They are pretty tough to find now though.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Spikezone said:


> When I bought my YCS50 this year, the retail price was $795.


Yeah, that sounds a little more like it. And I wholeheartedly agree with the quality of Traynor amps. 

BUT...if I could afford a Mesa, would I have one??? You bet your sweet ass I would!!! Except I would save up for at least the Lone Star or (imagine???) the Road King!!! W00T!!! :rockon:


----------



## Eric Pykala (Jul 1, 2006)

Tough choice. I really like the YCS50, and was all set to buy one as my main amp, until a customer traded-in an Express 5:25 (I tried the 5:50 too and really liked it; too much amp for what I'm doing). i wanted something i could play in the bedroom between shows, yet still have enough push to drive my THD 2X12 cab, which it does to painful levels. i'm a lead singer, and i just love how many footswitchable sounds I've got, so i give it the nod. The 5-watt mode is still really loud. Lots of features, lots of tone, twice the price, so only you really know the answer to this one.-Eric


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Eric Pykala said:


> The 5-watt mode is still really loud. Lots of features, lots of tone, twice the price, so only you really know the answer to this one.-Eric


Compared to the 5 watt mode with the volume dimed, the 25 will only be 6db louder at full tilt and then 50 will only be 9db louder. Loudness only increases by 3db every time you double the wattage. What you get in addition to the extra decibels is more headroom and a less compressed, strained sound.


----------



## starjag (Jan 30, 2008)

Eric Pykala said:


> Tough choice. I really like the YCS50, and was all set to buy one as my main amp, until a customer traded-in an Express 5:25 (I tried the 5:50 too and really liked it; too much amp for what I'm doing). i wanted something i could play in the bedroom between shows, yet still have enough push to drive my THD 2X12 cab, which it does to painful levels. i'm a lead singer, and i just love how many footswitchable sounds I've got, so i give it the nod. The 5-watt mode is still really loud. Lots of features, lots of tone, twice the price, so only you really know the answer to this one.-Eric


Yes, for an actual bedroom, you probably need 1/2 watt... 5 watts still will be way higher that TV high volume levels. For a basement, 5 watts should be okay.

Eric: those THD 2x12 cabs appear to be smaller than most... do you think the tone of the 5:25 improves with that cab? 

Thanks all for the responses!


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

For bedroom/basement use I agree with 1/2 watt suggestion. I just sold my Zvex Nano which was pretty loud for 1/2 watt. I haven't tried one of the Mesas but I hear they sound pretty nice.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

dont forget about a used mesa F-30 - $650, 30W, 112..


----------

